# Two French Rafale fighter jets crash at sea.



## v2 (Sep 24, 2009)

PARIS, Sept 24 - Two French Rafale fighter jets crashed in the Mediterrenean on Thursday during a test flight from the Charles de Gaulle aircraft carrier, the navy said in a statement.

One pilot has been rescued at sea, another is still missing.

Rafale, made by Dassault Aviation SA (AVMD.PA), is France's most-advanced fighter plane which was about to obtain its first export order ever as Brazil is mulling ordering the jets. 

source: Reuters


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

Sad news. seems like this is one of 'those' years for aircraft losses.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Sep 24, 2009)

RadioFrance is reporting a collision, though it is unconfirmed.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 24, 2009)

Sad, hope they can find the other pilot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2009)

Always a sad thing...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Sad, hope they can find the other pilot.



One way or another, I hope they do too.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2009)

Hate to hear about these kinds of things.


----------

